# Negative Result - 2nd Round IVF



## kiteboywales (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all (posting on behalf of the missus)

Partner and I are in the process of 2nd round of IVF on the NHS
Official test day is this Wednesday but we decided to test this morning
Weve had 2 embryos put in at Bristol x2 (first round last October) and it looks like we have a negative result again (May)
Partner had period pains 7 days post transfer and we felt that may not be a good sign

The embryos this time round were transferred on day 4, one was classed as excellent and one very good 
Had a bit of trouble finding cervix at Bristol this time round but eventually they went in ok

We are gutted to say the least - we arent sure if we are doing anything wrong / eating the wrong foods - weve both cut out alcohol, caffine, we dont smoke
The missus has been on a high protein diet, nuts, eggs, fruit etc
We cant seem to crack it!!!

Now we will have at least one go privately (will save the travel upto Bristol - when we are Wales) 

Any advice anybody can give us - theres so much info on these boards its hard to not get worried / are we doing something wrong / should she rest in the 2ww ie stay in bed

Are there further tests that can be done?

When would be best to do the next IVF course (we had icsi twice)

Its getting to crunch time for us now Fiance is 38, I am 37 - we've put off the wedding, the extension, our lives are completely on hold tbh

Weve been trying for years to conceive but we have never had anywhere near a pregnancy and we are both kind of fed up with it

Thanks


----------



## LM76 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi, I know exactly how you feel, it's so hard isn't it, I've had 4 fresh cycles and 1 frozen cycle and all have been bfn  . 

I tried taking time off work to rest, cutting out caffeine etc, and I've tried carrying on as normal ie working etc but nothing has worked for us either, I was told its just like throwing a dice, one time you will throw a 6, I know that doesn't help much!

We have changed hospitals and I'm now taking dhea for a few months to help with egg/embryo quality. I'm hoping to go through my next cycle in July.

We've only had 1 nhs go, the rest we have paid privately, now with the new nhs thing that's been on the news recently we will get another free go in the future, the cycle we are having in July has already been paid for so we are just going ahead with that first.



Good luck with everything, sending  .    
Lynzz xx


----------



## kiteboywales (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeh - its not a nice process when it turns to a negative

Thanks for the info re-dhea - will be asking a bunch of questions when we go private and that maybe one of em
Does anybody know if Londons Women Clinic allows you to source your own drugs??

Also trying to figure out if the three cycle package is a con or not 

Good luck for July!!!


----------

